# If nintendo ends ...



## dicamarques (Oct 10, 2011)

So nintendo, that means no more consoles and games from nintendo, which gaming company would you choose? 

Sony or Microsoft?

(let's hope this will never happen :s )


----------



## Necron (Oct 10, 2011)

I also don't think is going to happen, but my nº 1 company is always Sony. Note that my newest consoles are a PS2 and a DS Lite, so there is the love for Sony, where they were a really good company.


----------



## RoMee (Oct 10, 2011)

Nintendo is my 2nd choice, so if nintendo ends than that would bump microsoft to #2


----------



## Clarky (Oct 10, 2011)

probably neither, just stick to pc gaming


----------



## Some1CP (Oct 10, 2011)

well, isn't this fanboy stuff ? I have a Wii and i'm thinking about buying an Xbox 360 soon. No, I don't hate Sony, and I won't hate Nintendo, I still play the Wii sometimes.


----------



## Satangel (Oct 10, 2011)

Whichever has the better games and better online service. I don't care about names, I just want to have great games, a good console that doesn't break, and an online service that is free or very cheap to use. An online service where I can easily communicate with friends, and see what they are doing and play with them, without lag.


----------



## dicamarques (Oct 10, 2011)

i'm also a sony fan boy, i have a ps1 and psp, im a recent ninty fan boy.
i'm also thinking to buy a xbox just to try . So yeah for me 2nd option would be sony, it's not pc gaming because i'm always using a pc(specialy for minecraft heheh)


----------



## ZaeZae64 (Oct 10, 2011)

PC master Race.


----------



## DarkStriker (Oct 10, 2011)

PC>Nintendo(Only because its hackable like Wii)>Sony(You and your shit lawsuits. Only the blueray player is keeping you here)>Microsoft.


----------



## Snailface (Oct 10, 2011)

If Nintendo "ends" I think I'll just choose Nintendo.   (will keep playing their old games)

For real though, I think I would choose Sony because they have a portable and a console.


----------



## prowler (Oct 10, 2011)

Wherever Square Enix takes me.


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 10, 2011)

As much I didn't like some of things Sony is doing, I think Sony while have to take that spot.
It not that I got anything against Microsoft, idk just didn't feel like they got the game console for me. Maybe
I'm hang up on their name. That and I didn't want to pay for online...

Better yet, a new Nintendo company. 

This end isn't going to happen, so I have nothing to worry about. 

Maybe I should start PC gaming? Nah...


----------



## inde (Oct 10, 2011)

sony, judging by the amount i play my ps3 compared to my 360, plus they have the handhelds, i do still love my psp as much as my 3ds and ds.
but i play more pc games than anything really.


----------



## emigre (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm not a fanboy so I have no particular loyalty/preference/bias to a particular company. I just go to where the good games are.


----------



## Ultralex (Oct 10, 2011)

Valve


----------



## Clydefrosch (Oct 10, 2011)

just like i do it now, once they get cheap enough, both.

just because nintendo is gone, i still wont go and pay 400 bucks for a new system


----------



## _Chaz_ (Oct 10, 2011)

I'd prefer to not associate myself with a specific company. Rather I'd like to associate myself with franchises that the company puts out.

For example: I wouldn't consider myself Sony's biggest fan, but Sly Cooper is an exclusive franchise of theirs that I'm a huge fan of.


----------



## MilkPSP (Oct 10, 2011)

prowler_ said:


> Wherever Square Enix takes me.


This is kind of what I'm aiming towards, but probably either PC or Sony.


----------



## Slyakin (Oct 10, 2011)

Not really caring about the publishers themselves. I'm more partial to the video game devs, like Level-5 or Atlus.

So... Where Level-5/Atlus/SE go, I guess.


----------



## Magsor (Oct 10, 2011)

Whichever takes on the POKEMON franchise!!!!


----------



## Slyakin (Oct 10, 2011)

Magsor said:


> Whichever takes on the POKEMON franchise!!!!


http://techcrunch.com/2011/07/06/nintendo-to-bring-pokemon-to-ios-and-android-this-summer/
 Hope you like Apple.


----------



## Sheimi (Oct 10, 2011)

Where ever SEGA takes me.


----------



## DarkShinigami (Oct 10, 2011)

sony i hate XBOX and XBOX360(maybe once they make a consol i like microsoft) but so far sony has microsoft crushed IMHO


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 10, 2011)

Wherever Level 5 takes me.

And since they develop for all platforms...


----------



## HaniKazmi (Oct 10, 2011)

I'd probably become a exclusive PC gamer then, or o where the majority of nintendo franchises go.


----------



## Gahars (Oct 10, 2011)

This seems to assume that Nintendo was already the reader's number 1 choice.

Anyway, I'd stick with my 360 if this were to happen.


----------



## WolfSpider (Oct 11, 2011)

I use my iPod mostly for gaming, but I would probably choose Sony over Microsoft if I had to choose.


----------



## Nah3DS (Oct 11, 2011)

Sony
Microsoft is just.... no


----------



## Some1CP (Oct 11, 2011)

why do you guys hate microsoft ?


----------



## Gahars (Oct 11, 2011)

d00dleFace said:


> why do you guys hate microsoft ?



Because it isn't "hip" and "trendy" like Apple.


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 11, 2011)

WolfSpider said:


> I use my iPod mostly for gaming, but I would probably choose Sony over Microsoft if I had to choose.


ipod = Apple


d00dleFace said:


> why do you guys hate microsoft ?


Not sure, but probably because they make you pay for live?

EDIT: does this thread only imply to companies that create systems?


----------



## 1234turtles (Oct 11, 2011)

if nintendo ends then that means microsoft and sony cant be to far behind


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Oct 11, 2011)

Answer is irrelevant cause this ain't gon happen. Even if Nintendo stops hardware in the near or quite distant future they can still make games liek Sega. Na mean?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 11, 2011)

1234turtles said:


> if nintendo ends then that means microsoft and sony cant be to far behind



Sony makes a bagillion other electronics.

Microsoft makes the biggest operating system in the world and basically dominates the PC industry.

Sony and Microsoft are a lot larger than Nintendo will ever be in terms of a company.


----------



## 1234turtles (Oct 11, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> 1234turtles said:
> 
> 
> > if nintendo ends then that means microsoft and sony cant be to far behind
> ...


 i should have been more specific, im just talking about the video game industry of microsoft and sony


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Oct 11, 2011)

I like both Sony and Microsoft better than Nintendo. So, there'd be no change in my life


----------



## Gahars (Oct 11, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> 1234turtles said:
> 
> 
> > if nintendo ends then that means microsoft and sony cant be to far behind
> ...



Hey now, Nintendo has been around for a long, long time. If the game thing ends up not working out, they can always go back the lucrative business of making playing cards.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 11, 2011)

1234turtles said:


> i should have been more specific, im just talking about the video game industry of microsoft and sony



Still probably not.

Sony only recently has been getting less sales than Nintendo. The PSX and PS2 sold big time. I'd say they're a bigger gaming company than Nintendo.

As for Microsoft, I don't know. The Xbox still sells pretty well and I don't know what the state is on Games for Windows. It's not Steam so that says something.

I really don't think Nintendo is the big support structure for the gaming industry. If they fall, I think the others will be fine. Hell, even flourish.


----------



## DJ91990 (Oct 11, 2011)

If Nintendo ends...I would go to Microsoft.
They have a great online community. An awesome amount of games. They even have a better indie game community! Yes! You can make your own indie games for the Xbox 360 with no modding required.

I think that if Nintendo ended, allot of their IPs would be bought out by Microsoft, we would finally see Super Mario, Zelda, Metroid, and Halo on the same platform! Heck! Imagine a Super Smash Bros game on the Xbox 360 that has a massive roster featuring characters form Nintendo and Microsoft games, as well for some 3rd party appearances. Imagine, Mario, Link, Master Chief, Dom, and Marcus in the same game! Then you have the download content support! New stages, and characters every so often that leaves you coming back to old games again and again!

It would be tempting to go to Sony due to them getting a good amount of games from Square Enix like FF-XIII Spinoff A and B, etc, but still. I don't like the idea of having to wait for my games to "install" on a gaming console before I can play!

@Gahars:
Or they could re-open their Sex Hotel chains.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Oct 11, 2011)

Ultralex said:


> Valve


You beat me to it.



Slyakin said:


> Magsor said:
> 
> 
> > Whichever takes on the POKEMON franchise!!!!
> ...


There's a reason why it says "and Android"



s4mid4re said:


> WolfSpider said:
> 
> 
> > I use my iPod mostly for gaming, but I would probably choose Sony over Microsoft if I had to choose.
> ...


But live is a pretty damn good system.
Compare it to PSN.


----------



## Some1CP (Oct 11, 2011)

Pingouin7 said:


> Ultralex said:
> 
> 
> > Valve
> ...


It's not expensive, and it's way better than PSN.


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 11, 2011)

Gahars said:


> d00dleFace said:
> 
> 
> > why do you guys hate microsoft ?
> ...


I read that as you trying to compare Sony and Nintendo to Apple. Just...no...


Guild McCommunist said:


> Still probably not.
> 
> Sony only recently has been getting less sales than Nintendo. The PSX and PS2 sold big time. I'd say they're a bigger gaming company than Nintendo.
> 
> ...


Of course they aren't 

If Nintendo sadly had to work for someone... I rather it be... Sony.

A Iphone will not replace a portable.

If Nintendo had to work for Apple... D:!!!! Just... no...


d00dleFace said:


> It's not expensive, and it's way better than PSN.


How is it better? Also isn't it like... wait how much does it cost for their online?


----------



## Gahars (Oct 11, 2011)

KingVamp said:


> Gahars said:
> 
> 
> > d00dleFace said:
> ...



Well, then, your reading comprehension skills have failed oyu.

Microsoft makes more than game systems, you know. d00dleface asked why everyone hated Microsoft; not the 360, but Microsoft as a whole. And the fact still stands that many people hate Microsoft because it is "mainstream" and "soulless" and treat Apple like it was the bee's knees.

Clearly that means I'm comparing Sony and Nintendo to Apple.


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 11, 2011)

Gahars said:


> Well, then, your reading comprehension skills have failed oyu.
> 
> Microsoft makes more than game systems, you know. d00dleface asked why everyone hated Microsoft; not the 360, but Microsoft as a whole. And the fact still stands that many people hate Microsoft because it is "mainstream" and "soulless" and treat Apple like it was the bee's knees.
> 
> Clearly that means I'm comparing Sony and Nintendo to Apple.


I see...

With the thought of Sony and Nintendo seem to be like more on top of me being kind of sleepy, made me read something that wasn't there.

I'm at fault here.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Oct 11, 2011)

Sony is my number one.
Microsoft and Nintendo are very close behind seconds.Mostly because I love microsoft and the original Xbox.I could go without the Wii or 3DS but Gamecube was pretty fun.
I guess in reality my list is.
1.Sony
2.Microsoft
3.Nintendo
Which is weird on this forum but eh.


----------



## Some1CP (Oct 11, 2011)

KingVamp said:


> d00dleFace said:
> 
> 
> > It's not expensive, and it's way better than PSN.
> ...


I don't have an Xbox 360 , but people say it has no lag and has a lot of features.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Oct 11, 2011)

dicamarques said:


> So nintendo, that means no more consoles and games from nintendo, which gaming company would you choose?
> 
> Sony or Microsoft?
> 
> (let's hope this will never happen :s )



Hope ? It will never happen. Nintendo is not stupid. They are learning their mistake from Wii. This time, they are caution. They are here to stay. For me, I will not pick either ones at all. NONE. All of them are awesome systems exclude mature games and sex are unacceptable.


----------



## wafflestick (Oct 11, 2011)

sony!


----------



## Ikki (Oct 11, 2011)

None.
I'd stick to whichever system has the most games I like. Microsoft and Sony don't develop their quality content, so I don't have a reason to prefer one over the other.


----------



## Hells Malice (Oct 11, 2011)

Well microsoft is my first choice.
Sony is my second
Nintendo is my third.


So if Nintendo ends...
I lose my third.

I love nintendo, and the DS. But honestly if it isn't on PC or 360, it's on PS3. If it isn't on PS3, it's a mario/zelda/kirby game.


----------



## Oveneise (Oct 11, 2011)

Sony without a doubt.


----------



## Midna (Oct 11, 2011)

Both.


----------



## Gahars (Oct 11, 2011)

KingVamp said:


> Gahars said:
> 
> 
> > Well, then, your reading comprehension skills have failed oyu.
> ...



No problem, and sorry if I came across as snappy or anything. That's my bad.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Oct 11, 2011)

Sony all the way...

I prefer their exclusives!!



Spoiler



A poll would have been nice


----------



## FireGrey (Oct 11, 2011)

I would probably get an xBox baceause I have never had one before, and Red vs Blue got me into Halo >.>
But that's only if the rumours of ratchet and clank going on xbox aswell is true.


----------



## gameandmatch (Oct 11, 2011)

well I like games that come out on 1 of the 3 consoles, so it wouldn't bother me too much.


----------



## awssk8er (Oct 11, 2011)

If Nintendo suddenly went under, I would probably just stop gaming all together.

I barely play games as it is. Maybe like 5 hours a week if I'm lucky, and the only thing I play is my 3DS. Or I would just resort to PC gaming (Which is amazing, just don't have time).

BUT, if I had to pick between Sony and Microsoft... I would go with Sony. Personally, I believe the PS3 is better than the 360 in every way except for its online system, but the PS3's system is good enough for me because I almost never play online. Also, I like Sony as a company more than Microsoft... but I don't necessarily like either.


----------



## LightyKD (Oct 11, 2011)

Frrrrraaaaakkkkkkk that! If Nintendo dies I will be retro gaming. I swear, the day Nintendo dies, gaming is dead to me. Besides. I have enough content for my Wii to last me a lifetime.


----------



## ilman (Oct 11, 2011)

SEGAAAAAAAA


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Oct 11, 2011)

If Nintendo was dying as a company, it is likely that either Sony or Microsoft would play captain save-a-hoe. And likely I'd go with that company. If not then I'd become a full blown PC gamer.


----------



## naved.islam14 (Oct 11, 2011)

Sony because I have very fond memories with PS2.


----------



## Zekrom_cool (Oct 11, 2011)

I will go with Sony.


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 12, 2011)

Sony for the handhelds. Heres to hoping for a hacked Vita.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 12, 2011)

Let me predict the future for you tempers. In 2014 due to the global economy in ruins, a trade of gold and silver will become widely known. Our currency will become nonexistent due to the valve of the dollar dropping dramatically in 2013. SEGA will be out of business in 2014, they have planned their end of the gaming industry back in 2012 where you will find rumors of SEGA quitting due to having the lack of money and resource to continue making games inside this fast-growing economy.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Oct 12, 2011)

Microsoft.


----------



## kthnxshwn (Oct 12, 2011)

Arnold Schwarzenegger said:


> Answer is irrelevant cause this ain't gon happen. Even if Nintendo stops hardware in the near or quite distant future they can still make games liek Sega. Na mean?


I don't think you're using the word irrelevant correctly.

Also, just get both.


----------



## raulpica (Oct 12, 2011)

Sony. All the bad experiences I've had with my many 360s made me not want to buy a single MS console ever again


----------



## Qtis (Oct 12, 2011)

Sony, Nintendo never actually was my main console maker. Nintendo makes good handhelds, but for home consoles, the PS2/PS3 have more of my time than my Wii. On the other hand the DSL/DSiXL has more time than the PSP1004/PSP Go


-Qtis

ps. MS has a good console, but currently Sony just has the upperhand IMHO


----------



## wasim (Oct 12, 2011)

for games and consoles ?

i'll go with the sony !


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 12, 2011)

Nintendo - Microsoft - Sega - Sony.

I recently do more with my Microsoft consoles then my Nintendo consoles....

Apart from my DS Phat which I use daily as an MP3 player


----------



## Langin (Oct 12, 2011)

If Ninty ends, Sony I think M$ is damn stupid by asking moneys for online. You may not agree but it is too expensive for me.  Yup I am a poor teenager with a brand new dell laptop, 3DS and PS3


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 12, 2011)

If Ninty ends, I will eat each and every one of you.


----------



## Wizerzak (Oct 12, 2011)

prowler_ said:


> Wherever Square Enix takes me.


^This

+



Ultralex said:


> Valve


^This

= Success.


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Oct 22, 2011)

Only bought a PS3 for the blueray player actually.

But considering I wouldn't want a 360 if you gave it to me free, I suppose that means Sony wins by default eh.


----------



## dacore270 (Oct 22, 2011)

Ok I'd say for consoles, I'd go with PS3 cause of games and blue-ray, but here's a new one for hand-held I am liking playing games on my ipod touch.


----------



## rockstar99 (Oct 22, 2011)

Nintendo has been my second since I got a PS3


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Oct 22, 2011)

: /
PC gaming will be my number one
Sonic is all I need to be happy


----------

